
Dilma Rousseff Is Impeached by Brazil’s Lower House of Congress - napsterbr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/18/world/americas/brazil-dilma-rousseff-impeachment-vote.html
======
tovmeod
no, she is not impeached yet, the lower house voted to move forward with the
request, meaning it will be sent to the senate now.

~~~
thekaleb
In the US, that formality us called impeachment.

